# Help with my split ends and dry hair please!



## 2008 (Feb 23, 2008)

Do any body know of any good products for split ends and dry hair?


----------



## madchenrogue (Feb 23, 2008)

If I were you, go to your stylist or just a place that cut hair. Have them cut about1.5 to 2.0 inches to get rid of the split ends. Then go to Sallys and purchase some hot oil treatments and conditioners.

Le Kair - Cholesterol Cream


----------



## KellyB (Feb 23, 2008)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...its-68173.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...poo-36706.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...uct-45976.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...ine-72688.html


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 23, 2008)

Go to your stylist for a trim and then go to the health food store and purchase some coconut oil. It is an excellent conditioner!


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 23, 2008)

Trying to repair a split end is like pulling a branch off a tree and then trying to reattach the branch.

I agree with the girls - get a couple of inches trimmed off.

I like got2b hair products- there are a couple of good conditioners.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 23, 2008)

Ive heared from my hairstylist that hot oil treatments are nothing but bad for your hair and causes more damage so I dont know.. SOS Split ends treatment from yves rocher works well.. Getting 1/2 an inch to 1 inch every 6 wks can help. And a nice hair mask once a week for 5-10 mins


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 23, 2008)

Getting a trim regularly will help some. It's impossible to repair split ends. Once you get them, the only way to get rid of them is to cut them off. Then find some moisturizing hair products to prevent dry hair and split ends in the future.





I agree with everyone above.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 23, 2008)

I think the only way of getting rid of them is to get the ends cut off. As far as dry hair, try a weekly mask or something...I love Last Call. Its cheap and it works good too. Also maybe try a conditioner, the leave in kinds.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 23, 2008)

go get a good trim, use anti-breakage shampoos &amp; conditioners w/ moisturizing properties, &amp; vo5 hot oil treatments work well for repairing damaged hair. you might want to look into "split end menders", although these are only a temporary fix.


----------



## x33cupcake (Feb 24, 2008)

i have this one product called "split mender" by Beyond the zone (i bought it at sallys). It works wonders! it's a split end mender and also an excellent leave in conditioner


----------



## tamen76 (Feb 26, 2008)

For the split ends.... you must cut them off to get rid of them. You cannot repair split ends. Once the hair splits, that's it. Anything that says repairs split ends, or split end mender is a crock. You have to cut them.

As far as the dry hair goes.... yep you can fix that. But it takes time and the right products. the best thing you can add to your hair is protein. Just remember, when you use a protein conditioner, use a detangler after. As protein conditioners usually don't contain detangling, or softening agents.

Oils are great for your hair to "feel" better. But they will not fix the damage properly. A few years back I took a product class. And they mentioned something I heard back in como school. The oil molicule is too big to penetrate the hair shaft. Therfor, it does not nourish or repair. However, it does coat the hair shaft, thus making your hair feel better. So oils, like coconut oil are a great finishing product to use for silk feeling hair.


----------



## cherie (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with the girls' posts above -- you have to cut the split ends off. The longer you delay, it gets worse. I remember when I was in my teens, I hardly ever had my hair cut because I liked it long -- until one day when I discovered that my split ends were already about 2 inches long!





A hair stylist told me once that it is best to have hair trimmed at least once every 8 weeks to keep it healthy.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with getting it cut and Garnier has a split end conditioner besides a leave in conditioner if you are interested. I heard it does wonders. I use Bumble and Bumble tonic lotion. its a bit pricy but I haven't seen split ends for a while.

My hair stylist also says its important to massage your scalp up to your ends with shampoo and conditioner when you shower. dont just lather it in, but really work it. It'll definitely help with the split ends.


----------



## ViolentFemme84 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have dry ends and I've been rubbing a few drops of avocado oil onto them at night. It seems to be helping a little


----------



## nursie (Mar 4, 2008)

scissors for the split ends

for the dry hair....a deep condish once a week (i like loreal natures therapy from sallys)

and for a daily leave in: Bonacure repair rescue split end mender


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Mar 4, 2008)

Ive been told that hot oil treatments arent good for the hair



.. so Ive stopped using. To keep my hair nourished and healthy looking I dont shampoo everyday, maybe 3 times a week, A deep conditioning hair mask, leave in conditioner 3-4 times a week and I more of the leave in on my ends and brush through. Getting a trim every 4-7 weeks or so is a good idea too


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Get a trim and try some hot olive oil treatments.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 9, 2008)

i've never tried hot olive oil. i second that oil though, and coconut oil, that's the best thing i found for my hair. oh, and of course, because i've tried it before, you won't avoid a good trim.


----------

